# QMatz from A-Maze-N Products



## kathrynn (Mar 19, 2013)

I used the Matz yesterday for the 1st time while smoking some cheeses.  The mat is easily cut to fit my racks and the cleanup was a breeze!  Almost no clean up at all..  I am going to buy some more to fit all 3 racks!

Here is a few pics of the before and after usage.













DSCN4259.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






This picture is the after usage of a 2.5 hour smoke with peach for the cheeses.  There is a small stain on the right where the Amazen Tube was putting the most smoke out.













DSCN4260.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is a small piece of the mat that I cut away....on top of the "used" one.  I am happy with it...and definately will use them more.  Will be able to smoke nuts...fish...jerky and more things using these.  

Just thought I would share another great gadget for your smoking needs!

Kat


----------



## sound1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting!!  Thanks for the heads up. I went to his site to check them out and they look like they will be useful for a lot of my planned projects. They will be  added to my arsenal soon.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Kat. I know I am enjoying mine a great deal, worked great when I used the Jerky Blaster for some snack sticks.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2013)

I recently smoked a turkey and the liver.... Laid the liver on the mat raw, came right off..... no stick...  amazing....


----------



## jaybone (Mar 20, 2013)

I also love these mats.  I have cold smoked a couple batches of cheese on them in my Weber Genesis grill (used Todd's Amazin Products AMNPS with cherry & maple pellets).  They keep the cheese clean with no grill grate grease marks.  Next time I cold smoke eggs I'll use 'em to keep the eggs from having grill grate marks.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 20, 2013)

Spring is here and summer is coming but don't let the warmer weather stop you from smoking cheese:












102_1225.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Mar 5, 2013


















102_1229.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Mar 5, 2013






Q-Matz will help keep your cheese from sagging!

Thanks for sharing Kat! Your cheese looks Great! I'm going to have to try some Dubliner!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2013)

You guys have all the Smoker options covered!...I think a HIGHER HEAT test is in order...I have an Idea...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You guys have all the Smoker options covered!...I think a HIGHER HEAT test is in order...I have an Idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see this one!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You guys have all the Smoker options covered!...I think a HIGHER HEAT test is in order...I have an Idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh! I'ma skert!!!!!!

Kat


----------



## sound1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Que the misty fog and scary music.....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Go JJ!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Dat dat dah!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

.....yipes!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I think JJ likes to play with fire!!! (then again who doesn't?)


----------



## kenmus (Mar 23, 2013)

i thought i was good at math, ha.. i figured and figured and thought i needed 8 feet. thats what i ordered.

when they came yesterday i cut to size. and had 4 feet left over....... so as the saying goes---- measure twice cut once.

can't wait to use them on cold smoke cheese.. last time i tryed it the cheese went through the grate.

thanks   every  body for all the advise shared....      ken


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 23, 2013)

kenmus said:


> i thought i was good at math, ha.. i figured and figured and thought i needed 8 feet. thats what i ordered.
> when they came yesterday i cut to size. and had 4 feet left over....... so as the saying goes---- *measure twice cut once*.
> can't wait to use them on cold smoke cheese.. last time i tryed it the cheese went through the grate.
> thanks   every  body for all the advise shared....      ken



At least you aren't like my Dad....measure 3 times then cut it short!

The Matz will really help with the cheese sagging at higher temps, now we just need to see some pics from you!


----------



## kenmus (Mar 24, 2013)

used my new q-matz for the first time today with mixed feelings. i made some beef jerky with ground beef. got a jerky gun and

spread it on the matz. it was doing fine but was wet and raw on the bottom so i turned it over. checked it in a couple hours and still wet.

turned agin but still wet and oily. it doesn't dry like on the grate what am i doing wrong? i ended up taking it off the matz and putting it

on the grates. thanks for some help.....ken


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 24, 2013)

kenmus said:


> used my new q-matz for the first time today with mixed feelings. i made some beef jerky with ground beef. got a jerky gun and
> spread it on the matz. it was doing fine but was wet and raw on the bottom so i turned it over. checked it in a couple hours and still wet.
> turned agin but still wet and oily. it doesn't dry like on the grate what am i doing wrong? i ended up taking it off the matz and putting it
> on the grates. thanks for some help.....ken



I know when you smoke caseless jerky from ground beef a lot of fat is rendered out and a lot of grease/oil is left behind. I bet the tight weave of the Q-Matz is allowing the grease/oil to kind of puddle up and not drip through fast enough. Did you have a pan under the jerky to catch drippings? If so how much grease was in it compared to when you didn't use the Matz in the past?

I'm glad you pointed this out, I like using my jerky gun but haven't used it with the Matz yet and I thought they would work good. Maybe not so much!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 25, 2013)

Have not made jerky....but could it be the temps of your smoker?

Kat


----------



## kenmus (Mar 25, 2013)

i followed the directions i read from somebody about 130 degees for and hour and then bump it up till 160. left it in for about 6 or 7 hours.

i had some whole meat strips in to an they didn't dry out good. they are still soft and meaty. what temps would be better?

the ground beef was stiff.  thanks           ken


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2013)

kenmus said:


> i followed the directions i read from somebody about 130 degees for and hour and then bump it up till 160. left it in for about 6 or 7 hours.
> 
> i had some whole meat strips in to an they didn't dry out good. they are still soft and meaty. what temps would be better?
> 
> the ground beef was stiff.  thanks           ken


Ken, are you using a water pan ?? Do you have the vents wide open ??    Dave


----------



## kenmus (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for quick reply.  yes i had a water  pan with apple juice in it.  vent open and chip feeder out. i have a master built 30 elect.  thanks   ken


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2013)

kenmus said:


> thanks for quick reply.  yes i had a water  pan with apple juice in it.  vent open and chip feeder out. i have a master built 30 elect.  thanks   ken


Ken, evening..... Trying to dry meat with a liquid in the water pan won't work too good....  The liquid evaporates creating steam, and hinders the drying process....   Try it without water using the same temps and you should have great results.....      Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 25, 2013)

Ken your temps sound good, I did some jerky from corned beef a couple of weeks ago on the Q-Matz using about the same temps and it turned out great.
How thick were your strips sliced?


----------



## kenmus (Mar 25, 2013)

good evening, 

the ground beef was about 1/4"and flat and the strips i had butcher slice about the same.

the water pan was my mistake, i was going to take it out in a couple hours but forgot.

i smoked a corned beef a few days ago and the wife and son just trid it in sandwiches so guess

what? i have to make more, a lot more............they loved it.  i see where they make jerky out of it so

will try that.     thanks     ken                         qne more ?,   how do you pm and what for?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2013)

kenmus said:


> good evening,
> 
> , *   how do you pm and what for?*


Ken, Mouse over a members name,


View Profile
Follow Member
Send PM
All Posts
Threads Started
Block Member

Click on  "Send PM", and you can send a private message to the member whose name you moused over.....  Dave


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2013)

kenmus said:


> how do you pm and what for?


Dave explained how it works.

The what for? part is, if you'd like to tell a member, in private, how nice their butt looks. Pork butt, that is.


----------

